# AMD Data Change - Update New Data to DMI



## Norfolk (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello
I get this message on every boot, befor OS loading: "*AMD Data Change* - *Update New Data to DMI*"
I flashed my MB withe the lastest bios; even old bioses but it keep showing.
I reset cmos, change battery disconect all unecessary hardwars without success.
What is updating and is there a solustion ?

Please help


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Look in the BIOS for a setting called update ESCD
and disable it.


----------



## Norfolk (Apr 13, 2009)

ThX leroys, it's allrady disabled
This is my config:
MB Abit A-S78H (AMD 780G chipset)
AMD Athlon X2 4800+
2 GO DDR2 Samsung
Hitachi Deskstar 500 GO


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You get that msg because the bios has detected a hardware change. This can be cpu speed, ram speed, etc. 

Does the system run OK after it boots?

Since that is an abit board, does it use the uguru thing and is that disabled?


----------



## Norfolk (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes Crjdriver it boots and work fine, and No this board has not Uguru,
This message will drive me crazy.
look to this post the guy had the same prob with the same MB
http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/783748-dmi-pool-data-always-changing.html

Hé; Mikefaraday are u here, how do you solved this prob ?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I was doing some looking at the abit site. No manual to download so this is just a guess. Does the EQ function check temps, etc on bootup? If so, I would disable this in the bios.

I used to use abit boards a long time ago however they do have some flaky bios that do some strange things.


----------



## Norfolk (Apr 13, 2009)

I took a round in bios and i have disabled Eqfan, Cool&quite... but no success; 
look what Gigabyt Faq say :

Q:When switching on the PC there is always a message at BIOS POST "K8 NPT Data change... Update New Data to DMI", what does this message mean? 

A:It means that data of the memory registry of K8 processor has been updated to DMI when the system is turned on. Those data are aimed to be written back to processor when PC wakes up from sleep mode of S3(STR). 

In my case K8 npt is replaced by AMD.
I have Emailed ABIT many times but it seem that ABIT is down and there is no tech support.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Abit used to build fine boards. I used many of their boards 10yrs ago. Since then, they have fallen on hard times in both the design and quality control of their products. You can hope this is addressed by a bios update in the future however I would NOT hold my breath waiting for them to fix the problem.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Might check into the different ACPI suspend states.
http://gsmblog.com/post/Difference-between-S1-(POS)-and-S3-(STR)-standby-mode-in-BIOS.aspx


----------



## Norfolk (Apr 13, 2009)

Thx leroy,in my bios there is only 2 options: S3 and S1, in both of theme i still get this message. look here what i found on a gigabyt's FAQ :
Q:When switching on the PC there is always a message at BIOS POST "K8 NPT Data change... Update New Data to DMI", what does this message mean?

A:It means that data of the memory registry of K8 processor has been updated to DMI when the system is turned on. Those data are aimed to be written back to processor when PC wakes up from sleep mode of S3(STR).

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/FAQ_List.aspx?FAQID=2495&ProductID=2579
Then i presum that this message is normal and it is in relation with power management of the CPU.
Crjdriver, ABit are shuttin down their MB division, then there is no hope on a new bios releas.
Thank u everybody and excuse my bad english.....


----------

